# Wanted Knitting Patterns



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get some doggy patterns to knit some clothes for Amberleah?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Knit a Chihuahua Sweater. i have made 3 of these ,so simple


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

31 Patterns for Pet Clothing and More Pet Crafts | FaveCrafts.com


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

woodard2009 said:


> 31 Patterns for Pet Clothing and More Pet Crafts | FaveCrafts.com


thanks for that site


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

amandagalway said:


> thanks for that site


You bet! There's a lot of cute ideas & patterns!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I wish I could knit 
I can just about sew haha!
plz post pics once you have knitted the sweater!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh thank you so much for web sites...


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

I love the jumper that Michele posted a link for. I have knitted 2 already & am onto my third. I found it really easy to adjust the size by using less stitches & changing the needle sizes, I used 28 stitches & slightly smaller needles to knit one for Pebbles who is 1lb 12oz.

I am waiting for photobucket to upload my latest pics, when it does I will include one of her in the jumper I made in the photos section


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

*Here is mine*


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

oh well done that is great i wish i could knit to i have brought all coccos stuff


----------

